# Trophy Rock Mineral Rock



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone used this before. Trophy Rock Mineral Rock. If so how did it work for mule deer and elk.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=25620&hilit=trophy+rock


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Go to IFA and just get a mineral lick. Same thing but you save yourself $10 bucks and 3 times as much


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

+1 on the mineral lick Cal Ranch has 50# blocks for less than 10 bucks, I usually put a gallon of deer cane with mine but you get plenty of action without it too.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

we put the trophy rock up were we have a camera set up and got a lot more animals coming in then the salt lick and a supplement blocks we have cameras on


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I have tried many types of salt (water softner salt, blocks of salt, table salt, trophy rock). The trophy rock seemed to work best. I also use deer cocane. Both work well, even together. Walmart sells deer cocane for 4 dollars a bag. Cheaper than anyone else. Spend the money and buy the trophy rock. Its worth paying for.


----------



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replys im going to give it a try this week end when i go to my cams.


----------

